# Overgrown



## Fujidave (Apr 12, 2018)

Taken with X-T20 + XC 50-230mm, this is one of the small fences in our local park.


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2018)

I love B&W photography, but this is an image that might have more punch with color.   I'm sure the fence is wonderfully aged against all the varying colors of the surrounding foliage.    It's such a busy shot, the B&W isn't letting much stand out, if that makes sense.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 12, 2018)

terri said:


> I love B&W photography, but this is an image that might have more punch with color.   I'm sure the fence is wonderfully aged against all the varying colors of the surrounding foliage.    It's such a busy shot, the B&W isn't letting much stand out, if that makes sense.



Thank you Teri for the kind words, I do agree too so will go back to the colour one and edit that.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 12, 2018)

I would like to see more contrast in the black & white.  This may be worth the trek back to your local park to see the changes of the seasons.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 12, 2018)

CherylL said:


> I would like to see more contrast in the black & white.  This may be worth the trek back to your local park to see the changes of the seasons.



Think I will go to it throughout the seasons, as the park is a 2 minute walk from us.  There is another park though that is a 20 minute walk and in the Autumn here, it is just stunning.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 12, 2018)

I would like to see more contrast in the black & white - I have to agree.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 13, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> I would like to see more contrast in the black & white - I have to agree.





espresso2x said:


> Jeff15 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see more contrast in the black & white - I have to agree.
> ...



Thanks both, found a great place today for better shots, just have to remember a battery.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 14, 2018)

In addition to the other comments, sometimes it's wise to move around before you click. The fence presents you with strong leading lines. Do you want those lines to lead the eye to the focal point or away to infinity. I thank JC for reminding me many times to slow down, and walk around the subject first.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 14, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> In addition to the other comments, sometimes it's wise to move around before you click. The fence presents you with strong leading lines. Do you want those lines to lead the eye to the focal point or away to infinity. I thank JC for reminding me many times to slow down, and walk around the subject first.



In a rush now, but do agree I need to look in a better way.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 14, 2018)

I think the composition is fine. The main thing I would do in this B & W is adjust the raw file in camera. Acros red filter, push +1,  sharpness at +1, shadows -2, highlights +1, convert. Take that jpeg image, evaluate it. You probably need to crush the blacks, and/or make an S shape in your tone levels. You want a nice variety of white, black, and grays. Your image appears too gray, not enough blacks or whites. I have found certain Fuji lenses produce better B & W images because they exhibit better micro contrast than some of the others. Example, the 16mm f/1.4, 23mm f/2 and the 35mm f/1.4 have exceptional micro contrast and bode well for B &W photography. Micro contrast gives you a better range of tone to start with. Certainly, you can tweak anything to look better in software but having a lens with exceptional micro contrast makes things stand above. That is my experience.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 14, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> I think the composition is fine. The main thing I would do in this B & W is adjust the raw file in camera. Acros red filter, push +1,  sharpness at +1, shadows -2, highlights +1, convert. Take that jpeg image, evaluate it. You probably need to crush the blacks, and/or make an S shape in your tone levels. You want a nice variety of white, black, and grays. Your image appears too gray, not enough blacks or whites. I have found certain Fuji lenses produce better B & W images because they exhibit better micro contrast than some of the others. Example, the 16mm f/1.4, 23mm f/2 and the 35mm f/1.4 have exceptional micro contrast and bode well for B &W photography. Micro contrast gives you a better range of tone to start with. Certainly, you can tweak anything to look better in software but having a lens with exceptional micro contrast makes things stand above. That is my experience.



Thanks mate for that tip, so will set it up.  I did read a while ago that to take a good B&W, you have to see in B&W.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 14, 2018)

I've never been to the UK, just wondering if you have a lot of b&w parks there or is this one unique?


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 14, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> I've never been to the UK, just wondering if you have a lot of b&w parks there or is this one unique?



I can only see in colour, but have never walked in a B&W park though


----------

